
Free Ebook – ECMAScript 6 and TypeScript - seeschweiler
http://free.codingthesmartway.com
======
paulojreis
Don't want to sound ungrateful, really, but sharing a little more info about
the book "before" asking for my e-mail would be nice. A table of contents in
the book download page, maybe a small summary.

------
k__
calling about 15 A4 pages of text a book is a bit of a stretch, I think.

